# To trace down the geographical origin of an email...



## foreveranuj (Aug 9, 2004)

Is it GEOGRAPHICALLY possible to trace as to where(on this Planet) did an email come from? 
Somebody once told me, that if the email client is Outlook, one can view the header of the email and then try to figure out as to WHERE that mail came from? 
Howz that done? Do we resolve SMTP addresses and then try to ping the Mail Server to gather greater detail about its location??? But I could be seated here in India...and the email Server could be elsewhere, right. 
Am in a fix!, need help!! 
Anuj 
Hyderabad, India


----------



## aadipa (Aug 9, 2004)

end uses may not and should not be allowed to trace source.
but administrators of e-mail servers can access logs and backtrack using IP address.
and if u use Public Proxy, it is very difficult to trace down.


----------



## NikhilVerma (Aug 9, 2004)

There was a software... I don't remember the name whic provided the geograpical location of a web-site server and also for e-mails..

It was provided with old chip magazine


----------



## aadipa (Aug 10, 2004)

NikhilVerma said:
			
		

> There was a software... I don't remember the name whic provided the geograpical location of a web-site server



well u might have seen VisualRoute.
but it will not work with emails


----------



## cooljeba (Aug 10, 2004)

aadipa said:
			
		

> NikhilVerma said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If you know the I.P u can use it in visual route.
..:; peace :;..
Jeba


----------



## devianthulk (Aug 10, 2004)

Only hotmail i guess... displays the source of the e-mail in the header
of the mail. 
This feature is disabled by default. You can enable it through
 the options/settings page once u log in.... 

I'm not very confident about  what type of information they reveal in the
header ... but yes.... they do give the ip address of the source...

once u get the ip address .. u can trace the geographical location
by using VisualRoute (damn cool !!) software.


----------



## hitesh_hg (Aug 10, 2004)

*Repeated Post*

Why did you need to repeat it on two different sections...???

If one was a mistake, please close the other one..

Hitesh


----------

